# Craigslist moron



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I posted an ad on Craigslist looking for other raw feeders in my area and mentioned I needed a good source of organs. A little while later someone texts me and says he has organs... We talk for a while and he says it's fine to save his number, so now I'm getting excited... Then he asks whether I have a preference on race and assuming he meant species I said "just no carnivores"... And then he answers and says "I have some African Americans" WTF has anyone else had this kind of crap happen?


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol, sorry that is just a man being a man IMO He saw the word "organs" and that was all she wrote... hope you get some serious replies.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a douche...sorry he wasted your time. I hopefully never encounter someone like this. Not sure what I would do...


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Well this morning I find it amusing but last night I wanted to punch him in the face lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

It wold never have crossed my mind that people on Craigslist would contact people falsely with something so stupid lol. It's funny reading it now, but I can see how it would have frustrated you last night lol.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

He did a good job leading me on for a while really, I even had his number saved for later...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya, gotta say....I dont understand how ANYONE can think to post their personal info(like phone number) on somewhere like craigslist without thinking that they are going to have creepers contacting them....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would edit the add and take your number out :-X You really never know who is out there. I always post ads that make my email address appear anonymously even (to avoid spam mostly).


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not really bothered by weirdos calling or texting me honestly, I just ignore them/hang up.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

reading that now its pretty funny...every time I post an add on craigslist (just did yesterday) someone always contacts me and asking if I still wanted meat...then asking what for and I say my dogs and they stop texting/emailing its pretty funny to me, today I am going an hour away to get an unknown amount of meat though, I can't wash out my normal container (forgot to from last time...just closed i...its got tons of blood in the bottom and stinks) because of the drought so ganna have to buy a new tub but other than that I am so excited, 2nd score in a month


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: somebody was trolling you... i've never had it done to me but i've heard of it many times with other things.


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

Elliehanna said:


> reading that now its pretty funny...every time I post an add on craigslist (just did yesterday) someone always contacts me and asking if I still wanted meat...then asking what for and I say my dogs and they stop texting/emailing its pretty funny to me, today I am going an hour away to get an unknown amount of meat though, I can't wash out my normal container (forgot to from last time...just closed i...its got tons of blood in the bottom and stinks) because of the drought so ganna have to buy a new tub but other than that I am so excited, 2nd score in a month


Ughhh I'm so jealous of you guys, I can't get big scores like that because I'm using my personal freezer right now  I barely have room for the six whole ducks sitting in there right now... Lucky I have a small dog though because what I have is literally going to last months lol!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well see your lucky Kayota, you have a small dog >.< my boys are 65+ and 45+ and eat 2-3lbs for the 65 and 1-2 for the 45 (I change with what exercise they get) a day, my score was about 35-40 lbs though >.<


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

lol yeah my dog eats around 4-6 _ounces_ per day!


----------



## aksel (May 28, 2012)

I, too, have posted on CL asking if anyone had any meat they wanted to get rid of. I had one guy who replied to my ad telling me:

"do you people have any idea what yer doing to that dog ? yer givin that dog the taste of raw blood ,he will eventually turn mean........yer removing that domestic side of the animal......not good please get the dog on hard dog food if you have children be even more careful, if you know the gs breed yull know that it isnt a breed ta mess with anyway." 

Sounds like a smart guy, right?? That is his email word for word. What I wanted to tell him is that we're two educated people who did HOURS of research on this topic before we even brought Aksel home at 9 weeks. I didn't reply to him because I don't want him to have my actual email address but I posted his email on the listiing itself and said if people had questions about raw feeding, they should Google it. Also, I've also had my listing flagged and removed twice. Frustrating. But I did have one woman who wanted to clean out her freezer of all of her ex's hunting bounty. Pretty funny. I actually got about 200 pounds of elk, bear, beef, and deer meat. Definitely worth the negative for such a great score!

p.s. I just reposted my CL listing - I hope this thread will be good luck


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a freezer for $50... I probably won't though but I wish I could!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I have to mention while I'm here, I haven't tried craiglist yet, but I found someone local that has goat. So I'm gonna call, the girl who gave me the number kinda looked at me weird when I said I was gonna feed it to me dogs that they loved goat. lol


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Kayota said:


> Well this morning I find it amusing but last night I wanted to punch him in the face lol



probably would not be that amusing, even in morning, if you were African American....what you think?/


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

I dunno, I wouldn't be bothered if they had said they had lots of Caucasians. Just frustrated and then amused in the morning all the same.

Now someone reblogged two of my raw feeding photos to "get back" at a vegan that followed him :\ I'm not amused at all by this...


----------

